# Intel i810, xorg 7.2 i nie wstający serwer X-ów.

## stiki1

Panowie, zerknijcie na to, bo tracę cierpliwość.

Z 50 razy instalowałem Gentoo na różnych maszynach ale takiej szopki nie widziałem.

Wcześniej na tym laptopie też było Gentoo, ale dysk się wysypał i nadszedł czas na nową instalację.

System instalowany ręcznie z minimal-cd, gentoo-sources jako kernel i karta graficzna Intela.

Nie zraźcie się długością postu, wkleiłem od razu dwa najpotrzebniejsze pliki.

Xorg.0.log:

```
X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux apofis 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Mon Jun 11 21:02:31 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 11 June 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jun 12 20:55:05 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LCD"

(**) |   |-->Device "KGRAF"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c9400

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2592 card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2792 card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2662 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d4 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:3: chip 8086,266d card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:01:0: chip 14e4,170c card 1025,0081 rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:02:0: chip 14e4,4318 card 1468,0311 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:04:0: chip 104c,ac50 card 8000,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,12), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,1,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000dfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x98000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 12: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,12,12), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 12 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000bfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 12 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc4000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 12 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x94000000 - 0x97ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,5,9), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x000080ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xbc000000 - 0xc3ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x8c000000 - 0x93ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (5:4:0), (5,6,9), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x000080ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x8c000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 4, Mem @ 0xd0000000/19, 0xa0000000/28, 0xd0080000/18, I/O @ 0xe000/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 4, Mem @ 0xd0100000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xbc000000 - 0xbc001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xbc002000 - 0xbc003fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd00c0200 - 0xd00c02ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd00c0000 - 0xd00c01ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd0080000 - 0xd00bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001260 - 0x0000127f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001240 - 0x0000125f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001220 - 0x0000123f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xbc000000 - 0xbc001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xbc002000 - 0xbc003fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd00c0200 - 0xd00c02ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd00c0000 - 0xd00c01ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd0080000 - 0xd00bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001260 - 0x0000127f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001240 - 0x0000125f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001220 - 0x0000123f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xbc000000 - 0xbc001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xbc002000 - 0xbc003fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd00c0200 - 0xd00c02ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd00c0000 - 0xd00c01ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0080000 - 0xd00bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001260 - 0x0000127f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001240 - 0x0000125f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001220 - 0x0000123f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 915GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xbc000000 - 0xbc001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xbc002000 - 0xbc003fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd00c0200 - 0xd00c02ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd00c0000 - 0xd00c01ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0080000 - 0xd00bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001260 - 0x0000127f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001240 - 0x0000125f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001220 - 0x0000123f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xbc000000 - 0xbc001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xbc002000 - 0xbc003fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd00c0200 - 0xd00c02ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd00c0000 - 0xd00c01ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0080000 - 0xd00bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001260 - 0x0000127f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001240 - 0x0000125f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001220 - 0x0000123f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 915GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "915GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xA0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xD0000000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

   for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section LCD

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: QDS  Model: 2c  Serial#: 0

(II) intel(0): Year: 2005  Week: 0

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 19

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.569 redY: 0.329   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.159 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  304 x 190 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1301  h_sync_end 1333 h_blank_end 1408 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 804  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0):  QUANTADISPLAY

(II) intel(0):  QD14TL013

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff0044932c0000000000

(II) intel(0):    000f0103801e13780ad7e091544f8c28

(II) intel(0):    22505400000001010101010101010101

(II) intel(0):    010101010101ea1a0080502010301520

(II) intel(0):    440030be100000180000000f0008002a

(II) intel(0):    0001000400324a041901000000fe0051

(II) intel(0):    55414e5441444953504c4159000000fe

(II) intel(0):    0051443134544c3031330a2020200031

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "QDS", prod id 44

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x88) [0x80b2568]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 4.  Server aborting

240884 entries in database
```

xorg.conf

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"   # IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LCD"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "KGRAF"

    Driver      "i810"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "KGRAF"

    Monitor     "LCD"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection
```

----------

## pancurski

Nie zauważyłem żadnych błędów tylko dwa ostrzeżenia:

```
...

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

...

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 915GM found

...
```

zainteresuj się tym.

----------

## stiki1

Zaiteresowałem się, przekompilowałem jądro wbudowując na stałę moduł obsługujący moją kartę graficzną.

Zmieniłem też xorg.conf; teraz wygląda tak:

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"   # IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LCD"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "KGRAF"

    Driver      "i810"

    VideoRam    256

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "KGRAF"

    Monitor     "LCD"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Ale niestety błąd nadal jest tylko w innej postaci:

```
X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux apofis 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Wed Jun 13 17:57:08 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 11 June 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jun 13 18:41:49 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LCD"

(**) |   |-->Device "KGRAF"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c9400

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module pcidata

(II) UnloadModule: "pcidata"

(EE) Failed to load module "pcidata" (module does not exist, 0)

Fatal server error:

Unable to load required base modules, Exiting...

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor

241087 entries in database
```

----------

## pancurski

Chyba słabo szukałeś na forum.

Pokaż zawartość VIDEO_CARDS w /etc/make.conf

Jakiej wersji sterowników używasz, pokaż 

```
emerge -s xf86-video-i810
```

----------

## stiki1

```
VIDEO_CARDS="i810"
```

```
apofis stiki # emerge -s xf86-video-i810

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xf86-video-i810 ]

[ Application found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

         Latest version available: 2.0.0

         Latest version installed: 2.0.0
```

----------

## pancurski

Czy próbowałeś xf86-video-i810 wersja 1.7.4 ?

Spróbuj odpalić X'y wykorzystując sterownik vesa.

----------

## stiki1

Próbowałem, ale zauważ, że on teraz ma problemy z modułem "pcidata".

Na vesa również wywala taki sam błąd.

----------

## pancurski

Widze różne rzeczy   :Twisted Evil: 

To oczywiście znasz ?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Intel_945GLast edited by pancurski on Thu Jun 14, 2007 5:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stiki1

Według tego opisu właśnie konfigurowałem kernela pod kątem obsługi karty graficznej.

Aktualnie googluje w poszukiwaniu rozwiązania braku modułu pcidata, ale coś nie mogę znaleźć pakietu, który za ten moduł odpowiada.

----------

## pancurski

pcidata jest w /usr/lib/xorg/modules, czy dopisanie do xorg.conf w sekcji Section "Files"

```
ModulePath          /usr/lib/xorg/modules 
```

nie rozwiązuje problemu ?

----------

## stiki1

Rozwiązuje problem, ale tylko częściowo. 

pcidata już jest znajdowane przez serwer X-ów, wróciliśmy jednak do punktu wyjścia.

Oto log:

```
X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux apofis 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Thu Jun 14 17:19:50 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 14 June 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun 15 18:00:02 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LCD"

(**) |   |-->Device "KGRAF"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c9400

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2592 card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2792 card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2662 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d4 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:3: chip 8086,266d card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1025,0081 rev 04 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:01:0: chip 14e4,170c card 1025,0081 rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:02:0: chip 14e4,4318 card 1468,0311 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:04:0: chip 104c,ac50 card 8000,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,12), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,1,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000dfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x98000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 12: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,12,12), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 12 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000bfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 12 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc4000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 12 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x94000000 - 0x97ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,5,9), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x000080ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xbc000000 - 0xc3ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x8c000000 - 0x93ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (5:4:0), (5,6,9), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x000080ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x8c000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 4, Mem @ 0xd0000000/19, 0xa0000000/28, 0xd0080000/18, I/O @ 0xe000/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 4, Mem @ 0xd0100000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xbc000000 - 0xbc001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xbc002000 - 0xbc003fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd00c0200 - 0xd00c02ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd00c0000 - 0xd00c01ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd0080000 - 0xd00bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001260 - 0x0000127f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001240 - 0x0000125f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001220 - 0x0000123f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xbc000000 - 0xbc001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xbc002000 - 0xbc003fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd00c0200 - 0xd00c02ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd00c0000 - 0xd00c01ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd0080000 - 0xd00bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001260 - 0x0000127f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001240 - 0x0000125f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001220 - 0x0000123f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xbc000000 - 0xbc001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xbc002000 - 0xbc003fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd00c0200 - 0xd00c02ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd00c0000 - 0xd00c01ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0080000 - 0xd00bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001260 - 0x0000127f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001240 - 0x0000125f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001220 - 0x0000123f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 915GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xbc000000 - 0xbc001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xbc002000 - 0xbc003fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd00c0200 - 0xd00c02ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd00c0000 - 0xd00c01ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0080000 - 0xd00bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001260 - 0x0000127f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001240 - 0x0000125f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001220 - 0x0000123f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xbc000000 - 0xbc001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xbc002000 - 0xbc003fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd00c0200 - 0xd00c02ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd00c0000 - 0xd00c01ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0080000 - 0xd00bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001260 - 0x0000127f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001240 - 0x0000125f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001220 - 0x0000123f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 915GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "915GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xA0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xD0000000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

   for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section LCD

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: QDS  Model: 2c  Serial#: 0

(II) intel(0): Year: 2005  Week: 0

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 19

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.569 redY: 0.329   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.159 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  304 x 190 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1301  h_sync_end 1333 h_blank_end 1408 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 804  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0):  QUANTADISPLAY

(II) intel(0):  QD14TL013

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff0044932c0000000000

(II) intel(0):    000f0103801e13780ad7e091544f8c28

(II) intel(0):    22505400000001010101010101010101

(II) intel(0):    010101010101ea1a0080502010301520

(II) intel(0):    440030be100000180000000f0008002a

(II) intel(0):    0001000400324a041901000000fe0051

(II) intel(0):    55414e5441444953504c4159000000fe

(II) intel(0):    0051443134544c3031330a2020200031

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "QDS", prod id 44

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x88) [0x80b2568]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 4.  Server aborting
```

----------

## pancurski

Czy wpisanie BusID w section Device nic nie zmienia ?

Masz włączoną w kernelu obsługe AGP ?

----------

## stiki1

No właśnie BusID nic nie daje. Próbowałem od razu w ten sposób. 

AGP włączone.

----------

## pancurski

W zasadzie od tego mogliśmy zacząc, pokaż wynik:

```
dmesg
```

----------

## stiki1

```
Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@apofis) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #1 SMP Thu Jun 14 17:19:50 CEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000e0000 size: 0000000000020000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000000f6df000 end: 000000000f7df000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000f7e0000 size: 000000000001ffc0 end: 000000000f7fffc0 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000f7fffc0 size: 0000000000000040 end: 000000000f800000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fff00000 size: 0000000000100000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000f7df000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000f7e0000 - 000000000f7fffc0 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000f7fffc0 - 000000000f800000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

247MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 63455) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->    63455

  HighMem     63455 ->    63455

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    63455

On node 0 totalpages: 63455

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 463 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 58896 pages, LIFO batch:15

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 INSYDE                                ) @ 0x000e5010

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INSYDE RSDT_000 0x00000100 ABCD 0x00010200) @ 0x0f7f8c04

ACPI: FADT (v001 INSYDE FACP_000 0x00000100 0000 0x00010200) @ 0x0f7ffac0

ACPI: MADT (v001 STUPID MAPIC_00 0x30307830 ABCD 0x00010200) @ 0x0f7ffb50

ACPI: MCFG (v001 INSYDE MCFG_000 0x30303030 0000 0x30303030) @ 0x0f7ffbc0

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 0x00003001 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x0f7f8c38

ACPI: DSDT (v001 COMPAL EFL50    0x00000001 INTL 0x02002036) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec10000] gsi_base[24])

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 2, version 255, address 0xfec10000, GSI 24-279

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 2 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 10000000 (gap: 0f800000:f0700000)

Detected 1496.302 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 62960

Kernel command line: real_root=/dev/hda4 splash=silent vga=791

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffb000 (fec10000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0450000 soft=c0448000

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 4096 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 247360k/253820k available (2470k kernel code, 5872k reserved, 616k data, 232k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 704 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xd0000000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 759 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xcf7df000   ( 247 MB)

      .init : 0xc0409000 - 0xc0443000   ( 232 kB)

      .data : 0xc0369835 - 0xc0403b14   ( 616 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0369835   (2470 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2995.10 BogoMIPS (lpj=14975529)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00002040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 14k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.50GHz stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (2995.10 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xea874, last bus=5

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1300-133f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bus #06 (-#09) is hidden behind transparent bridge #05 (-#05) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: c000-dfff

  MEM window: c8000000-cfffffff

  PREFETCH window: 98000000-9fffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: a000-bfff

  MEM window: c4000000-c7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 94000000-97ffffff

PCI: Bus 6, cardbus bridge: 0000:05:04.0

  IO window: 00008000-000080ff

  IO window: 00008400-000084ff

  PREFETCH window: 8c000000-8fffffff

  MEM window: c0000000-c3ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 8000-9fff

  MEM window: bc000000-c3ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 8c000000-93ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:04.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 4096)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1182269420.360:1): initialized

squashfs: version 3.2 (2007/01/02) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xa0000000, mapped to 0xd0080000, using 3072k, total 7872k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=4

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1e.3 disabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ICH6: chipset revision 4

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1100-0x1107, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA MK4025GAS, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Slimtype DVDRW SOSW-833S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: hw_config=403b

hda: hw_config=403b

hdb: hw_config=0000

hdb: hw_config=0000

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB), CHS=65535/16/63<6>hda: hw_config=403b

, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 >

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2E] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input0

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 232k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00001200

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 21, io base 0x00001220

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 19, io base 0x00001240

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 17, io base 0x00001260

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1d.7 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0x10000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xa0000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

intel_rng: FWH not detected

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

bcm43xx driver

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 59558 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.3 to 64

MC'97 1 converters and GPIO not ready (0xff00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

b44.c:v1.01 (Jun 16, 2006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:01.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0f:b0:7f:5e:35

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:02.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4318, rev 0x2

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0xd, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x9, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x804, rev 0xc, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x80d, rev 0x7, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Version: 3, Type 2, Revision 7

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 8205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 8)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:05:04.0 [1025:0081]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:05:04.0, mfunc 0x00501212, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 17

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#05) from #05 to #09

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x8000 - 0x9fff

cs: IO port probe 0x8000-0x9fff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xbc000000 - 0xc3ffffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x8c000000 - 0x93ffffff

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

XFS mounting filesystem hda7

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hda7

fuse init (API version 7.8)

fuse distribution version: 2.6.3

Adding 730916k swap on /dev/hda8.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:730916k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
```

Proszę bardzo...  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

Jesteś pewien poprawnych wartości odświeżania ? zarówno vertical i horizontal.

Próbowałeś ustawić w xorg.conf mniejszą rozdzielczość ?

Jaką masz architekture kompa, x86, amd 64 ?

----------

## stiki1

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Jesteś pewien poprawnych wartości odświeżania ? zarówno vertical i horizontal.
> 
> Próbowałeś ustawić w xorg.conf mniejszą rozdzielczość ?
> 
> Jaką masz architekture kompa, x86, amd 64 ?

 

Wydaje mi się, że wartości odświeżania są mało istotne, skoro to jest LCD.

Nic to jednak nie dało jak zmieniłem.

Mniejszą rozdzielczość już próbowałem ustawić - nic to nie daje.

Architektura x86.

----------

## pancurski

Sam już niewiem    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Co masz wpisane do /etc/make.conf 

w LCD_DEVICES ?

----------

## stiki1

Nie używałem nigdy tej zmiennej w /etc/make.conf.

Zaraz sprawdzimy.

----------

## stiki1

Witam po przerwie.

Niestety zmienna LCD_DEVICES nie zmienia w żadnym stopniu braku reakcji serwera X-ów.

----------

## faktor4u

Takie trochę durne pytanie: odpalasz za pomocą startx czy jakiegoś (x/k/g)dm?

----------

## magnum_pl

Witam. Jeżeli Ci to pomoże to wkleje ci moje konfigi tylko napisz które. Mam skonfigurowanego i830 jako i810 na laptopie - xorg 7.2

----------

## argasek

Wersja 2.0.0 jest wysoce spieprzona, w każdym razie ta w portage. Ptaszki na bugs.gentoo.org ćwierkają, że wersja z SVNa działa lepiej. Nie miałem czasu z tym powalczyć na komputerze w pracy -- ogółem dla i810 wróciłem do X 7.1 i najstarszego dostępnego sterownika (w połączeniu z 915resolution działa względnie).

----------

## stiki1

Dziwne rzeczy dzieją się od wydania Gentoo 2007.0 - najpierw te X-y (problem nadal nie rozwiązany - pozostawiłem to na razie z braku czasu, konsola mi wystarcza), potem okazało się, że na komputerze, na którym instalowane było Gentoo 2006.0 nie można zainstalować 2007.0 chociaż wybrane opcje są identyczne. Szkoda, bo akurat nastał taki czas, że dysk w laptopie (na którym właśnie jest ten problem z X-ami) padł, a stacjonarny komputer został całkowicie wymieniony i żadne Gentoo mi nie działa.  :Razz: 

----------

